# Almost broke 500Whp.........



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

Made 485whp\450wtq had a boost leak which would not allow me to turn the boost up more which i found after i left the dyno. But I guess there is always next time. Graphs will be up later. Oh yeah its another proven eip FMU fueling setup with there chip and maf housing. Not jumping on the C2 bandwagon when this works so well.

















_Modified by VR6T 20 PSI at 4:15 PM 1-27-2006_


_Modified by VR6T 20 PSI at 5:35 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

thats awesome... are those numbers corrected or uncorrected? what was the boost at?

ohh yeah change your sig


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (AlwaysInBoost)*

Nice power, cant wait to hear more about your set up and what psi you where at


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

I made 474whp at 24lb then when i turned it up to 26lbs the line must have come lose becouse it did not pick up very much and the boost could not be raised any higher.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_I made 474whp at 24lb then when i turned it up to 26lbs the line must have come lose becouse it did not pick up very much and the boost could not be raised any higher.

What kinda of inline pump are you running??


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

inline off a scirocco from a junk yard, and mustang 255 FI intake.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

nice numbers...what are the mods? what size turbo?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

Nice 'peak' numbers. Do you have the a/f plot? Also, what is with the huge jumps at 38 and 4200? Are you using the stock mk4 variable intake manifold? That might explain one of the jumps at least. Sweet power though, bet she rips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

yeah that's strange with those dips and peaks, what's the deal?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

#1 rule, always state your turbo and boost levels.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Nice 'peak' numbers. Do you have the a/f plot? Also, what is with the huge jumps at 38 and 4200? Are *you using the stock mk4 variable intake manifold*? That might explain one of the jumps at least. Sweet power though, bet she rips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I doubt it...those tend to explode at anything over 14lbs of boost....


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

Stock shortblock, eip head spacer,60-1hifi ball bearing, sheetmetal intake.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

What the hell does nice 'peak' numbers mean. Car is making 300whp at 3000 rpms and the torque curve is pretty flat. Not to bad on stock ecu with a fmu. As for the dips that is becouse for some reason the car acts like it is not in closed loop when it does that my air fuel is jumping all over the place like the ecu is trying to correct it?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

Bet that is fun to drive...

Chris
C2


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

I think he's referring to the afformentioned problems we were discussing. And I think you meant to say "the car acts like it is not in open loop...like the ecu is trying to correct it"
Haven't seen your A/F output so couldn't say....that dyno didn't have lambda output?
I'd be interested in seeing your fuel ratio, because I've been ACHING for somebody to proove the FMU naysayers wrong.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

do you know if those numbers are corrected? also did you get your A/F read out? How was your fuel system setup; size inj. Base FP, Rate of rise... ect.
Come on man give us all the details


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Wow, nice numbers...


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Bet that is fun to drive...

Chris
C2

Eip setup kicks ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I would like to hear some more details of the setup, my numbers aren't close to those...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_What the hell does nice 'peak' numbers mean. 

It means exactly what it says. Since you didn't post an entire dyno shot (i.e. with no scale on the y axis, no air fuel, no smoothing factor or correction method listed, etc.), just going off the peak numbers it sounds very nice. The serious jumps/dips in horsepower make me want to know more about your setup, especially fuel at those rpm.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_... As for the dips that is becouse for some reason the car acts like it is not in closed loop when it does that my air fuel is jumping all over the place like the ecu is trying to correct it?



The is IS trying to correct the your fueling. (Mk4 Vr6 never runs open loop)
-Jeff


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Thanks, I never understood why it did that. I thought maybe the o2 was bad. or maf. Guess there is no way around that besides getting a custom tune.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_ Car is making 300whp at 3000 rpms and the torque curve is pretty flat. 


Say what?? You don't hit 300 whp until 4200, based on that chart, ignoring those huge spikes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_Oh yeah its another proven eip FMU fueling setup with there chip and maf housing. Not jumping on the C2 bandwagon when this works so well.

EIP is starting to ditch the FMU and going with bigger injectors instead. I guess it wasn't proven enough. My girlfriend's jackon charged civic ex runs an FMU. The switch from vac to boost is terrible in part throttle, but its cheap and it works fine. She's only running 6psi and crap power, I can't imagine an FMU setup anywhere in this power range would be nice to drive.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

drive s great got to know what your doing with an fmu takes a while to get it figured out


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

It is fun since it makes good power for what it is. makes [email protected] 3400 on the street and the airfuel does not jump around like that on the dyno


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

sorry i was looking at one of my other graphs were the turbo spooled faster and the dips were not there.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

man tell them mofos to buy a laser printer and throw that inkjet out.. its all dirty and smearing the ink
nice dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Slayer)*

vr6t 20 psi, is a good friend, and i have to say the car halls ass










_Modified by vw-jeff at 9:57 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*

what size injectors? what size maf housing? is this a regular eip stage 2 chip? i would like to see the air/fuel as well.. good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Damn you guys want to know everything


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_Damn you guys want to know everything









People wanna know more about it, possibly because they have the same engine and want _technical_ information on _forced induction_.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_Damn you guys want to know everything









Well, people discuss their setups to compare and contrast- Nothing wrong with that.... Hell, I even recall DTA base maps being posted at one point, 
This forum is one of the best on the Tex as far as members helping eachother is concerned... And I want to know more because that is the fueling setup I am running and I would like to make that power, thats for sure


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Well, people discuss their setups to compare and contrast- Nothing wrong with that.... Hell, I even recall DTA base maps being posted at one point, 
This forum is one of the best on the Tex as far as members helping eachother is concerned... And I want to know more because that is the fueling setup I am running and I would like to make that power, thats for sure









I posted the dta maps, but nobody's running it.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

^Its the thought that counts


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i really wanna see what the a/f graph looks like if he's runnin an fmu. too bad


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (NJRrado)*

I have the airfuel graph and yeah it looks like **** until 4000 and then it is 11.8 all the way to redline perfectly smooth. I mean its not C2 airfuel line but then again my car makes power.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

post it post it post it post it post it


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_I have the airfuel graph and yeah it looks like **** until 4000 and then it is 11.8 all the way to redline perfectly smooth. I mean its not C2 airfuel line but then again my car makes power.

The ULTIMATE would be to have both









C2


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
The ULTIMATE would be to have both









C2

Its a shame there isn't a good chip out there to have both...the ULTIMATE would be standalone.
I'm pretty sure this beats any custom tune'd c2 number to...so that puts you at the top of the list.
bump to fmu's and making power.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

Someone just made 617hp / 512ftlbs this weekend in PA. i won't say who, but I am sure you will find out soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Someone just made 617hp / 512ftlbs this weekend in PA. i won't say who, but I am sure you will find out soon enough.

eip fmu or standalone setup?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... ([email protected])*

SDS


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (rhussjr)*

I imagine that is not on a stock shortblock.......


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

No, but not far from it. Just a good set of 82.0 9.0:1 JE's and nice set of Pauter's, all balanced out.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (rhussjr)*

Not far from it...........sounds about the closest thing possible to a built VR6........ If I had internals i would want to make around 700whp.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

Are those numbers corrected or not?
How about posting a FULL dyno sheet with the X & Y axis exposed.
How about posting the A/F along with that pull.
How about posting more then one pull...


----------



## Boondock (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_Not far from it...........sounds about the closest thing possible to a built VR6........ If I had internals i would want to make around 700whp.


Good luck on getting 700 on a stock head. Its a mildly built VR if just had rods/pistons. You have to think of the valve train also. Not just the bottom end.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (Boondock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boondock* »_
Good luck on getting 700 on a stock head. Its a mildly built VR if just had rods/pistons. You have to think of the valve train also. Not just the bottom end. 

wrong, just turn the knob some more.







stock valves and cams have been used on even the really high powered vr6Ts.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... ([email protected])*

These are all mind boggling numbers and all, but how do you guys put it _to the ground?_ Clutch of choice? And your poor gear boxes...what are those like, or are they short lived?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_These are all mind boggling numbers and all, but how do you guys put it _to the ground?_ Clutch of choice? And your poor gear boxes...what are those like, or are they short lived?


Quaife six-speed, stock r&p, burly ass clutch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_Its a shame there isn't a good chip out there to have both...the ULTIMATE would be standalone.
I'm pretty sure this beats any custom tune'd c2 number to...so that puts you at the top of the list.
bump to fmu's and making power.

Id like to concur. Wait for the spring time USRT, C2, and myself will prove to have somthing using water/alcohol injection that is sure to raise a few eye brows


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Id like to concur. Wait for the spring time USRT, C2, and myself will prove to have somthing using water/alcohol injection that is sure to raise a few eye brows

When that doesn't get you out of the 12's, maybe you should consider a fmu/eip setup to break 11's. You should of already 'proved' something 400whp.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Thats enough... 
Lets keep this on topic


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (AlwaysInBoost)*

How about you can kiss my ass! And for the correction factor all were within 5hp actual,sae,and std. I have alot of time in correcting all the problems with an fmu and would take forever to explain it all.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

Nice response for someone with a single glory pull dyno sheet that looks like a moto-cross track, those are pretty bold words. I guess the more HP you make the more gangsta you become.
I have no idea where your hostility comes from. All I did was ask for informatoin to backup what your claiming. Why are you so defensive, do you have something to hide? How about posting up some of the info myself and others have asked... instead of acting like an E-thug.


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Whats an fmu? (Im still learning.)
VR6T 20 psi ---> Whats the spec of the bottom end? you got rods and pistons or still factory set-up.
Nice figures


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
... And I want to know more because that is the fueling setup I am running and I would like to make that power, thats for sure









Ditto...and did you get on a dyno yet with the 3''??


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

IM sent - so I don't jack the thread


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (AlwaysInBoost)*

You make a lot of sense. I have posted numbers before when my car had a T04E. Looks like a motocross track, what do you expect jerk off it has a off the shelf flash not custom. I will post the other graphs as for more info not wasting my time. Nor did i post up my numbers to help others. But i guess thats becouse i am a E thug right.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*

All internals are factory. Just a headgasket spacer and head studs


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (AlwaysInBoost)*

Here you go and yeah i know the blue airfuel is really bad i tried something different on that run which did not work very well.


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_All internals are factory. Just a headgasket spacer and head studs
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.








So heres another Q. is there any difference between the mk4 12v vr6 and a mk3 12v vr6 Internaly ??


----------



## Boondock (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*

Not to knock you or your set up. Ive seen a/f charts like that on several FMU equipped cars and thats one reason why I would never run a FMU. The 13:1 a/f's in boost are scary. Also, the part throttle boost driving sucks but thats another discussion. 
Its good to see someone else can make power out of a FMU set up. Congrats on it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_I have the airfuel graph and yeah it looks like **** until 4000 and then it is 11.8 all the way to redline perfectly smooth. I mean its not C2 airfuel line but then again my car makes power.


Which dyno graph are you looking at?
I didn't know 13s were safe


----------



## Boondock (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaTT mk1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.








So heres another Q. is there any difference between the mk4 12v vr6 and a mk3 12v vr6 Internaly ??


Just the intake manifold from what Ive seen so far.


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Boondock)*

kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats an fmu


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Which dyno graph are you looking at?
I didn't know 13s were safe









One that we're not allowed to see








I wouldn't switch to your setup if you payed me to do it. You didn't post you numbers to help others? Why are you even posting then? What do you plan to accomplish by posting a dyno sheet on the site? 
If you make so much more power then why do we trap the same at the track?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_You make a lot of sense. I have posted numbers before when my car had a T04E. Looks like a motocross track, what do you expect jerk off it has a off the shelf flash not custom. I will post the other graphs as for more info not wasting my time. Nor did i post up my numbers to help others. But i guess thats becouse i am a E thug right.

You are an E-Thug. Why are you trying to act tuff behind the keyboard? Where does all your hostility come from? Is it those wacked A/F's








I thought something was strange, no wonder you were afraid to post those... I sure hope those runs weren't on pump gas.
How come you cut off the top of the dyno sheet where it tells you if its corrected or not... are you trying to hide something? 
Are you trying to say that after correction the numbers were only off by 5hp? Email me the run files... I have the dynojet software on my CPU.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_Here you go and yeah i know the blue airfuel is really bad i tried something different on that run which did not work very well.









I would not even drive my car with an AF curve like that.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (cabzilla)*

alright guys common now its just a dumb car no reason to get all bent outta shape....
i'll add this, if youre going to critique the fueling of an engine then its best to compare it to torque not hp.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (AlwaysInBoost)*

Dude dont mind all the dudes tryin to suck off c2.. They havent been around too long and havent put out anyting impressive.. I think Atwood is pretty kickass but thats about it.. Go to the track and run an 11 so these dudes have somethin else to ***** about


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_All internals are factory. Just a headgasket spacer and head studs

so you're doing all of this on a head gasket spacer and fmu setup..... aren't you worried that **** is gonna go bomb that seems like a lot. or is that psi safe? well with a good a/f curve


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

It's all good, my car runs really well and pulls hard. driveability is also good so **** it. To all the haters I know my airfuel is ****ty but it has been like that for 3 years now and I guess if it was tuned with standalone who knows what power the car would make.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (cabzilla)*

What was it that you tried on the blue plot, because it seemed to have a better ratio a lot earlier....
You COULD try a cheepy boost switch with a potentiometer wired into it....
Basically, I'd connect a pot to the normally closed part and mess with it, then set the boost switch to open at whatever boost you're at when you get to 5200 RPM. You might be able to trick the ecu into dumping more fuel from 3800 to 5200 that way.
I know 13's aren't good, but I doubt that your car is detonating with the stock timing curve at that AFR. Apparently it's not since it has been running for so long like that.
That 200 RPM spike worries me though....


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_EIP is starting to ditch the FMU and going with bigger injectors instead. I guess it wasn't proven enough...

Actually this is not the case, we continue to offer our FPR and Eprom combination for all 12v VR6 applications and for most 4cyl applications as this is an extremely proven and reliable setup. 
In fact we have been proving our Stage-2 management setup for the VR6 Turbo applications for more than 11 years and on hundreds of vehicles all around the world. 
In addition to our Stage-2 Management (stock injector combination) we also now offer an MAF upgrade to support larger injectors that we offer at very low prices...this allows folks (like the author of this thread) to go further with their tuning while retaining good daily drivability as the transition from vacuum to boost with our setup is very smooth due to the FI specific design of our rising rate FPR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (eiprich)*

Powned


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (mechsoldier)*

who is pwn3d? Look at that A/F chart. The FMU def freaks out when you go in and out of boost. Part throttle boost is very iffy. You can pretend that these problems don't exist, but they do.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I would not even drive my car with an AF curve like that. 

The A/F curve from the Red run...(apart from the lean spike @ 3800) is pretty ideal. The run starts and AFR drops and settles in the (est.) 12.8:1–13.2:1 range then steadily drops to the 11.2-11.8:1 range throughout the entire upper rpm area, this is what you want and why his car continues to make power without failure.
The initial lean area is low in the boost/power range and not enough heat is created to be of great concern and the spike is momentary…when the power and boost really starts to come up the AFR is reduced (as is ignition timing as controlled by our Eprom) and temps are controlled when it matters most. 
-Rich


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaTT mk1* »_kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats an fmu

















use the search....


----------



## Boondock (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (eiprich)*

Rich, you're saying a 13:1 a/f ratio in boost is "ideal"? What if he beats the crap out of the car, gets some heat going. Soak the IC a little and raise the engine bay temps. You're going to say that its still "ideal". I just wouldnt trust it and neither will a lot of people. Id rather have a car make less hp and have a good a/f ratio. I dont know about you but I really dislike replacing my engine.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (eiprich)*

what i dont get is how is he using 24lb injectors at 25psi with the fmu and not go lean? i have the same setup up and and seen it with others and it starts leaning out bad(13-14 AFR) from 16-18lbs of boost.. and he's at 25psi... imagine his fuel pressure.. has EIP ever even gotten these numbers from their Stage 2 Eprom.. maybe he's using a different software then I am... but regardless it makes good power I just dont see how


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (MiamiVr6T)*

When i had 28lb grand national injectors in the car it was 10.8 from 4100 to 6500 so that is why i switched to 24's. My fuel system is a in tank 255fi,-6 aeromotive feedline from tank to fuel rail, cis inline pump,aeromotive regulator,I made the fuel rail on my car from fuel rail stock believe inside is 1\2 npt, and eip fmu. I have there regular stage 2 flash nothing custom about it. Before i got the eip stage 2 flash the car ran horriable on the street when i went over 15lbs becouse of the timing. The flash really made the car come around over 15lb. Well worth the $.


















_Modified by VR6T 20 PSI at 12:38 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_

use the search....















i forgot all about the search, i did try first time round but it was down, all sorted now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
The A/F curve from the Red run...(apart from the lean spike @ 3800) is pretty ideal. The run starts and AFR drops and settles in the (est.) 12.8:1–13.2:1 range then steadily drops to the 11.2-11.8:1 range throughout the entire upper rpm area, this is what you want and why his car continues to make power without failure.
The initial lean area is low in the boost/power range and not enough heat is created to be of great concern and the spike is momentary…when the power and boost really starts to come up the AFR is reduced (as is ignition timing as controlled by our Eprom) and temps are controlled when it matters most. 
-Rich
Gotta go with Rich on this one. My A/F was the same way before the Tec 3 install and the car ran great and never had any problems. VR6t 20PSI and I set my car up aswell and it ran great, he just took it alot further than I did and I have to say the car halls some serious ass







Another friend of ours on hear is using the Eip set up and his car runs really sweet as well.







to Eip.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (vw-jeff)*

whats your base fuel pressure set at and your gain, and under that much boost what is your fuel psi at? im thinking about keeping this setup a little longer then until i go standalone if it works and doesn't go lean up top


----------



## uKNOwhoIiz (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_









did they have the input for the o2 sensor hooked up to a polygraph while they questioned Bill Clinton abour Monica Lewinsky, or what?








EDIT: fixed pic to the right one...


_Modified by uKNOwhoIiz at 6:34 AM 2-2-2006_


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

great post thanks for the info


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

is it 485whp at 24psi or 18psi
what octane??
thanks


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (uKNOwhoIiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uKNOwhoIiz* »_
did they have the input for the o2 sensor hooked up to a polygraph while they questioned Bill Clinton abour Monica Lewinsky, or what?









Seing as that picture doesn't show A/F ratio, WTF are you talking about?


----------



## uKNOwhoIiz (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Almost broke 500Whp......... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Seing as that picture doesn't show A/F ratio, WTF are you talking about?

sorry, quoted the wrong post... i was on my Treo.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

24 and the gas was 5 gallons of 110 and 4-5 of 94. This was the first time however that i ran race gas. I usually run 94 up to 22 psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

fix your sig... @ 18lbs?


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

fixed


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

nice thanks


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

maybe I missed it in all the mudslinging but where is peak torque?
I hope that crazy ass a/f spike isn't when torque really kicks in because that is going to KILL the motor fast.
Oh well...not my motor.


----------



## mateospeed (Dec 15, 2005)

dood...that A/F graph...boom. no doubt.


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (mateospeed)*

Can this type of power be reliably run through a stock transmission?
I'm assuming youd have to upgrade clutch and pp...
Im new to the VR6 game, but I'm definitely going that route seeing numbers like these, only I'd invest in sds and a tune..


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueG60rado* »_Can this type of power be reliably run through a stock transmission?
I'm assuming youd have to upgrade clutch and pp... 

If he has the stockset up he would be replacing every time he hit boost.


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
If he has the stockset up he would be replacing every time he hit boost.

not true... i mean i know you're seasond when it comes to VR's and turbo's but i ran stock 8 psi on 10:1 compression for about 4 months on my oem clutch. 
i dont think he has anything other than clutch and pp.... maybe lsd but i havent seen any post about it


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*

I have never broken internals in the tranny. My car has been turbo'd for 3 years now with no problems but the stock clutch going out when i was making over 350ftlbs of torque and it had 40,000 on it. The only thing that broke on the tranny was the case when i launched it at the track and that was my fault, motor mount went throuh the case. I think the key is to not let the car wheel hop and i think that the 02j internals are better than the mk3 trannys. Although i am in the process of getting a quaife tranny with straight cut gears and diff.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

got any pics of the setup?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (mateospeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mateospeed* »_dood...that A/F graph...boom. no doubt. 

Yes boom, no doubt....when? In 3 MORE years?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (uthinkimodd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uthinkimodd* »_not true... i mean i know you're seasond when it comes to VR's and turbo's but i ran stock 8 psi on 10:1 compression for about 4 months on my oem clutch. 
i dont think he has anything other than clutch and pp.... maybe lsd but i havent seen any post about it

There's a HUGE difference between a dinky 8psi and what he's running.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

well if this car has been running with that kind of a/f for 3 years - then something is obviously working for him


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
There's a HUGE difference between a dinky 8psi and what he's running. 

That what I was getting at.


----------

